

Show HN: Partner with the team that built Font Awesome - fortawesome
https://fonticons.growsumo.com/

======
fortawesome
Our rl friends at GrowSumo helped us set up a partner program for our new
project, Fonticons (Fonticons helps you build the perfect icon set for your
website). If you want to do the same, check out GrowSumo.

------
minimaxir
1) This isn't a Show HN, this is an ad.

2) Did they seriously hijack the Back button?!

~~~
nchudleigh
Hey Neil from GrowSumo here.

We decided to showcase GrowSumo using Fonticons as an example use case (and a
really awesome one at that) because it shows the product in action. We know
companies like Fonticons have awesome communities and the team gets a lot of
inbound requests for partnerships.

GrowSumo’s great for companies like Fonticons because we make it easy for
their community to work with their team. Apologies for the back button -
that’s how our routing works nothing more, promise!

Let me know if you have any other questions or feedback.

------
yatoomy
Cool! Such an easy way to partner :D Wanted this for so long

